# new set-up, same ol' strain



## lyfr (Sep 12, 2008)

Howdy all, almost ready to go. I've now split my room in 2. 
The veg room is 30x60 in. with a 400MH, 6in. Hydrofarm duct boost exhaust (200cfm). No duct or filter, it's right in the wall (see pic). It's separated from the flower room with pandafilm/zipper door. i duct taped pandafilm to wall/ceiling/floor and then stapled through duct tape/film to avoid light leaks in high winds . i'm am also going to have to put a pandafilm flap over zipper as it is not lightproof. I'll be using about 1 foot on the end to walk/work in View attachment 78745


View attachment 78746


View attachment 78747


View attachment 78748


----------



## lyfr (Sep 12, 2008)

It's the same 30 x 60, same foot on the end to walk in. 400 HPS, air-cooled hood, elicent 6 in. inline fan hung from bungies and its almost silent:hubba: , i'm gonna be adding a 6 x 18 in. phat filter. 
Gonna be flowering the one in the pics first. She's 26"across at the widest point and 13" tall, she was a clone rooted May 12 so it should be fun. Then every couple weeks i'll add a couple more till i got my 6 goin...cuttin clones every couple weeks on the other side so i can keep it goin. 
anyhow the first one is in FFOF, and gonna be usin fox farms series of nutes. then i'll add a couple of Mass' coco buckets, then maybe a couple dwc I love this stuff! heres the other half..View attachment 78750


View attachment 78751


View attachment 78752


View attachment 78753


----------



## lyfr (Sep 12, 2008)

i would like to say thank you to all, everyone who posts on MP contributed to this room.  I got all my idea's/knowledge from MP.  Any suggestions on the plants, the room, or whatever are much appriciated.  I couldn't have made it this far without you!:48:


----------



## lyfr (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay, someone looked ...test run was a success, temps 76, RH50, no circuits blew and all the walls and cords stayed nice and cool.  I may be paranoid but i check all cords as well as sockets and wall area around sockets for heat every day.  Maybe i'll get lucky and find a problem before it's a disaster!


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 13, 2008)

Paranoid>< never can be to safe dude ...looks like your ready to rock-n-roll with that great setup, looks very well put together and well thoughtout.  be  safe and keep us updated


----------



## IRISH (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm in. got my seat. . looks sweet lyfr. don't believe i've been down here to your grow yet, sry. so fill me in on your strain. how big is that tent(ttl).? are those all clones in the first set of pics'? i guess this would be a 
perpetual grow, right? i'm still kinda new at this indoor growing, so i still ask alot of questions sometimes.(especially when i'm baked.).
i'll be back.  :holysheep: ...


----------



## Rogue (Sep 13, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> Yay, someone looked ...test run was a success, temps 76, RH50, no circuits blew and all the walls and cords stayed nice and cool.  I may be paranoid but i check all cords as well as sockets and wall area around sockets for heat every day.  Maybe i'll get lucky and find a problem before it's a disaster!


Paranoia is worrying about unlikely things.  :confused2: 

Doing safety checks to make sure your setup doesn't burn down your home is a sign of intelligence.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 13, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i'm in. got my seat. . looks sweet lyfr. don't believe i've been down here to your grow yet, sry. so fill me in on your strain. how big is that tent(ttl).? are those all clones in the first set of pics'? i guess this would be a
> perpetual grow, right? i'm still kinda new at this indoor growing, so i still ask alot of questions sometimes.(especially when i'm baked.).
> i'll be back.  :holysheep: ...


Howdy Banjobuzz, the strain is Grape APE,  my room is just over 5 x 5, studs and sheetrock, divided in half with the pandafilm.  yup, clones took off the one i just put in the flower room today.  I am tryin to do a perpetual grow..clone a couple-harvest a couple-move a couple to flower.  i'm gonna start adding to flower room at 2 week intervals to start and see how it goes from there.  this is my first soil grow, ive always done rockwool flood and drain.  ask all the q's ya want, i love talkin about this stuff!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah lyfr, i love talking about growing too. i've got the growing part pretty much down, it's building a new room that sorta baffles me as to how i want to do it. i've got so many options' , just not sure where to start(yet). i want to do basically the same thing you are, a perpetual grow.
i've been in the gathering, while growing stage all summer. i have a 10x12
room i'm thinking of converting to a grow room. will deffinately have to get one more light...
hows that grape ape smoke? if its as good as this ww ;:hubba:  :hubba: ...
good luck lyfr, looks like you got this dog by the tail. ...
oh yeah, what made you decide to come over to soil growing?


----------



## lyfr (Sep 14, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> yeah lyfr, i love talking about growing too. i've got the growing part pretty much down, it's building a new room that sorta baffles me as to how i want to do it. i've got so many options' , just not sure where to start(yet). i want to do basically the same thing you are, a perpetual grow.
> i've been in the gathering, while growing stage all summer. i have a 10x12
> room i'm thinking of converting to a grow room. will deffinately have to get one more light...
> hows that grape ape smoke? if its as good as this ww ;:hubba:  :hubba: ...
> ...


only advice i can give anyone on a new room is take your time so you end up with exactly what you need.  grape ape is very sweet and fruity...i harvested at 45 days last round and it was very nice. i guess i should put a link to that journal so people can see the history if they want.  changed over to soil cause i ended up in a cast and i figured it would be easier...plus i want to expand my experience and see if soil really does "have better taste" by growing same clones from same mom in both.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't WAIT Lyfr! Pullin' up a chair and heres some *MAJOR* *GREEN MOJO!!!*

Hey man, I'm lovin' the organic setup I can't be more thrilled than seeing you grow some of these babies in Massproducer style coco buckets!


----------



## lyfr (Sep 14, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I can't WAIT Lyfr! Pullin' up a chair and heres some *MAJOR* *GREEN MOJO!!!*
> 
> Massproducer style coco buckets!


not qiute yet... the next 2, i will transplant them from those 1gal to a Mass style 3gal sometime in the next 7-10days.  then i'm leaning toward a couple DWC buckets to be added a couple weeks after that, and that should fill it up.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

looks good bro! im anxious to see them mass buckets put to use.my chairs pulled up dude.i dont get many post on my journals either,i think people usually just take a look and if they dont have any ?'s,they just bounce to the next thread. anyways,to work i go-peace man


----------



## lyfr (Sep 14, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i dont get many post on my journals either,i think people usually just take a look and if they dont have any ?'s,they just bounce to the next thread.


howdy AID, i just do this so i remember what i did a few hours ago . thanks for stoppin in man, should be fun


----------



## lyfr (Sep 17, 2008)

View attachment 79538


View attachment 79539


View attachment 79540
finished the Mass coco buckets...i tried very hard not to make them too hot like i always did my res 
  there is the first one to the flower room...still stressin a little from a 2 week mite battle(we won but sprayin her every 4 days took its toll!).
 coco buckets will go to flower in about a week, wanna make sure those roots hit the res for the strech not much to say...thanks for stoppin in


----------



## andy52 (Sep 17, 2008)

looks good,you sure are expanding your experiences.i too have some in soil and some in dwc.this is the 1st for the dwc and so far its a lot easier than soil,jmo.they sure grow faster.good luck and be safe


----------



## lyfr (Sep 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> looks good,you sure are expanding your experiences.i too have some in soil and some in dwc.this is the 1st for the dwc and so far its a lot easier than soil,jmo.they sure grow faster.good luck and be safe


i'm like a kid in a candy store  yes, DWC is awesome,easy,productive!  i figure i will grow this strain every way i can think of and see what it likes best:hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking good brother, nice to see some one experimenting... That is how we move forward, trying new things.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

fabulous absolutely fabulous! How are you doin lyfr? the plants and setup is lookin great!


----------



## lyfr (Sep 28, 2008)

everythings goin good. put a cocobucket and a soil into flower room.  i put all the same organics(bat guano/alfalfa meal/worm castings,etc.) in the soil as i put in the cocobuckets(CB) with the *only* difference being soil or coco to compare growth.  clones are same strain,cut at same time,with same growth rate till now so should be fun.  stripped mom and now letting her recover a bit. the first one to go to flower(20 days) is showing nicely...pics up soon...thanks for the kind words/lookin


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 2, 2008)

lookin good bro, clean setup too.. *pulls up a chair*..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

lloks great my friend, i have the same temp/humidity/clock on the wall in my grow shed..lol..I am looking forward to trying the Mass coco buckets next year..how are you likeing them?  I have been strickly soil but after fallowing along massproducer thread...Im converting grow next summer..and i too like to experament with things...thats how I realy find stuff out..hint:grafting...lol..nothin worth posting yet..and side by side grows are allways fun..I think Ill subscribe..thanks lyfr

take care and be safe


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

View attachment 81787


View attachment 81788


View attachment 81789


View attachment 81790


View attachment 81791


View attachment 81792
FLower first...and howdy:ciao: ..if i got it right
1) same as coco bucket but FFOF instead of coco (scientific test dude )...and drain holes..flowered 9/27
2) Mass coco bucket..same strain,size,and growth rate as #1..flowered 9/27
3)da whole sh-sh-sh-shebang, 
4-5) close-up, x-mom in flower since 9/7
6) all x-mom...or grandma?
A great big thanks for lookin to ya...and especially for comments/questions/ and most of all advice.  :stoned: :holysheep: This kush i be smokin is some sentimental stuff!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

View attachment 81793


View attachment 81794


View attachment 81795
*The middle pic is a Mass bucket done same time as one in flower. Letting this one veg 2 more weeks to learn best time to move these coco things to flower *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 3, 2008)

Now those look healthy...so green.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah bro, looking nice. But i miss the flood and drain. You have anything in there?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice indeed..lyfr  you have an AWESOME Grow..thanks for shareing


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah bro, looking nice. But i miss the flood and drain. You have anything in there?


I miss it too...i miss openin the door and seein growth every day  But this is fun learnin all this other stuff too:hubba:  The tray will be back soon,  soon as doc figures out how to make my good hand work...still in cast.  
  transplanted 1 into a 3gal to move into flower next week with the other Massbucket.  I've started mixing tea's with the leftover stuff from the Massbuckets and they seem to be liking it.  Lot cheaper than buyin nutes too though i still give them a good dose of fox farm stuff every couple weeks to cover whatever i miss.
  thanks for checkin out the girls, and the kind words as well


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 3, 2008)

What happened to your wrist? I know what its like to be missing a major limb. My left wrist is paralyzed...


----------



## lyfr (Oct 4, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> What happened to your wrist? I know what its like to be missing a major limb. My left wrist is paralyzed...


found out 3 months ago my scaffoid( little bone between wrist and hand at base of thumb) had been broke at least a year.  after a bone graft from my hip...and a screw...11wks and 4 casts...i just found out most of the bone graft had deteriorated and he wants to c
ast it for 3 more weeks.  at this point i cant even stand to look at my decrepid excuse for a wrist/hand but i still got hope...and bud
  sorry to hear about your wrist...guess i dont have it so bad.  its frustrating cause i could use my wrist fine before the surgery...just couldnt bend it back very far...now it's useless.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah bro, but it will get better in dew time. Doc knows best... ''Yeah Right"


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 6, 2008)

GREAT room man! Those vegging girls look HAPPY!

Grape Ape is one of my two fav purps, the pther being Urkle. Ape is a big producer (for purps) from what I have seen.

So Sorry about your wrist man. Hopefully the mighty herb will releive your pain!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 6, 2008)

Doin great lyfr so stoned off that autumn fall it gets you hard man


----------



## lyfr (Oct 6, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> it gets you hard man


 never had bud affect me like that:rofl:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 6, 2008)

:spit: AHAHAHAHAAAHAH oh god let me rephrase....

it gets me REALLY high :holysheep:

Hey you older folks try this Autumn Fall, use it in replace of your *Viagra*!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 7, 2008)

I have decided i'm gonna do Mass-buckets till I get the ol' ebb & flo back up again.  Mass wasn't kiddin...you will know when roots hit that res.  everytime I open the door now it's:holysheep: .  Just finished the transplanting the next to flower...I went 50% FFOF, 30% coco, 20% perlite.  I added 2tbs blood meal, 3tbs alfalfa meal, 1tbs bat guano, a sprinkle of lime and a sprinkle of epsom salt...oh, about a cup of worm castings as well.  i will put them in flower next week.  Then i'm stickin with Mass-buckets for a while:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

looking fantasticallydelicious lyfr  I am germinating tonight and getting my buckets ready as well. I can't wait to see your grape apes. I am pulling up your recliner and tv remote, plan on being here a while  Greeeeeeen mojo.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 7, 2008)

:holysheep: *this is what i'm talkin about...here is the comparison*
View attachment 82338


View attachment 82339


View attachment 82340
*They were both put in flower 10 days ago:hubba: *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

i want to reuse some FFOF that I have with the coco coir also. I have steamed bone meal, work castings, and a general fertilizer to mix in with it. Once I am back from our doctors appointment and I am done planting my garlic tonight I am going to get my buckets together. 

That is a huge difference.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 8, 2008)

*howdy all,  got a surprise yesterday and ended up with 3 more strains:holysheep: .  The monster is deep chunk X strawberry cough...the two medium ones with perlite are AK47...and the little one still in bag is purple kush:hubba:  Sooooo, same ol' strain no more!View attachment 82588


View attachment 82589


View attachment 82590
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2008)

nice score lyfr...are the ones in perlite ..100% perlite?.  your plants are looking wonderful..


----------



## lyfr (Oct 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> nice score lyfr...are the ones in perlite ..100% perlite?. your plants are looking wonderful..


Thank you 4u2!  nope, they were in bags with 100% coco and a bad gnat problem. I transplanted them into 50/30/20-FFOF/coco/perlite...and covered the whole thing with a couple inches of perlite to get rid of the gnats.
*Cut 25 clones off the DC x SC this mornin, can't wait to grow that!  thanks for stoppin in.*
Just for fun...in Cali...when do clones legally count as an immature plant?  Anyone know this?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking awesome lyfr. When you do LST do you feel like you get the same amount of bud as if you had just grown it out? You do a great job on your plants, mucho green mojo


----------



## lyfr (Oct 12, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Looking awesome lyfr. When you do LST do you feel like you get the same amount of bud as if you had just grown it out? You do a great job on your plants, mucho green mojo


 i havent let any grow out...i would guess i get more because of a more even canopy..light equal distance from many tops is what i've been shooting for.  I only have a 400 so i like to keep all "budding" within 24inches or so from the light.  and thanks for the mojo, i think it's workin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

hey lyfr..what 400 you useing/  i use two in my veg room....and keep the glass inches from top cannopy..24 inches away..are you getting much stretch?..is that 400 a closed unit or open?..thanks for shareing with us..

Godspeed..lyfr...I did a side by side last year on LST and grow out..same strain same conditions and everything..the total dry weight was about the same..I did feel that LST had more smaller budds..and the one grown oyt had larger cola but in my experament..LST Plats was more work at Harvest time..and is a great way to keep plants low for small spaces..I use it to maintain canopy..Hope that helps..


----------



## lyfr (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey lyfr..what 400 you useing/ i use two in my veg room....and keep the glass inches from top cannopy..24 inches away..are you getting much stretch?..is that 400 a closed unit or open?..thanks for shareing with us..
> 
> Godspeed..lyfr...I did a side by side last year on LST and grow out..same strain same conditions and everything..the total dry weight was about the same..I did feel that LST had more smaller budds..and the one grown oyt had larger cola but in my experament..LST Plats was more work at Harvest time..and is a great way to keep plants low for small spaces..I use it to maintain canopy..Hope that helps..


for flower i got a sunsystem 1-400hps/hortilux...i too keep it within a couple inches of tops..lower bud sites are 24in from light, approx.  yieldmaster 2, 6in air-cooled/sealed hood. elicent 6in-309cfm inline exhausting air through hood.
  Veg- sunlight supply econ 400mh/hortilux..bat wing type alum. hood.  i keep the mh about 18 inches up so i get wider coverage.
  thanks for the info on yr LST experiment


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 17, 2008)

:yay: those coco buckets are insane! yeah soon as hit res i gained 8-9" of new growth from side branches in 2 days! your grow is looking oh soooo sweet. how have you been watering your buckets? im trying to water every day, but usually everyother. will give water, then water molasses, then starve for 2 days & on third give em all they'll take with full line f.f. @ 3/4 strength & molasses. on nute day they drink over half gal in a 2.5g bucket.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 17, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> :yay: those coco buckets are insane! yeah soon as hit res i gained 8-9" of new growth from side branches in 2 days! your grow is looking oh soooo sweet. how have you been watering your buckets? im trying to water every day, but usually everyother. will give water, then water molasses, then starve for 2 days & on third give em all they'll take with full line f.f. @ 3/4 strength & molasses. on nute day they drink over half gal in a 2.5g bucket.


thanks doc,  I started giving them nutes...sort of.  I got a 2.5 gal jug i put a tbs of bat guano, FFBB, Florolicious+, a little epsom salt, kool bloom,  about 30ml hygrozyme to help break it down and shake it and set it for 24 hours before use.  give them that for 2 days(32oz cup), then mollasses water then plain.  i havent really developed a routine with these yet plus i'm still using up nutrients left over from the hydro i was doin.  sorry for the book, i'm enjoyin some fine hash i just bubble-bagged with a bro ...i can't believe how much they drink:0


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 17, 2008)

ahhh i see... right now you got me thinking of my next investment.....bubble bags. looking @ i think 3 or 4 bag system. whatever one is $150. what do you use?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 18, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> ahhh i see... right now you got me thinking of my next investment.....bubble bags. looking @ i think 3 or 4 bag system. whatever one is $150. what do you use?


he had the 8 bag set and we got got rid of half the bags by the time we were finished(probably a pound or so of 60/40 shake/bud) cause it was a pain to use all them.  we ended up just using the 210, 160, 90, and the 25 which took for ever to drain.  we got almost 50 grams, most from the 90, then the 25. hey, i'm bored...i'll get a pic of my piece.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 18, 2008)

View attachment 83891


View attachment 83892


View attachment 83893
Used about half of what you see there...and gonna make some tasty treats with the rest...now, where did that crockpot go   the pieces with the greenish tint were from the second time around, you get a lot out of it the second time but you get some clorophyll with it.  the other color variations are from the different size screens.  that is about 1g less than half of what we got out of it


----------



## lyfr (Oct 19, 2008)

View attachment 84038


View attachment 84039


View attachment 84040


View attachment 84041


View attachment 84042


View attachment 84043


View attachment 84044
hope i got this right...
1) 2 more coco buckets done:hubba: 
2)grape ape mom
3)coco bucket compared to 1/2 FFOF, 1/2 coco same org. as coco-10days 12/12
4-5)coco bucket compared to FFOF, same org-approx 24days 12/12
6)close up of FFOF
7)close up of coco buck


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2008)

everything looks like its coming along nicely huh lyfr? another good experiment would put a clone in all perlite hempy style.. keep it up bro, and hows your arm doing?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 19, 2008)

Im runnin outta room for experiments quick!  i'm still not supposed to move my wrist really(doc still wanted to cast it till next week) but it seems like its ready for me to start movin it if that makes sense.  I am wearing a support thing 23 hours a day but i just couldnt take the cast after over 10 weeks and x-rays not showing progress.  thanks for askin but most of all thanks for lookin at my ladies


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2008)

i hear ya bro, im just geting my setup to where i want it so im makeing room for experiments i guess. yeah i bet itfeels good to stretch your arm or wrist, yeah drs man they said my eye sight would be perfect after my eye surgery 1 year after and i can see clearly maybe 4 inchs away outta that eye..... but great grow my freind, and goodluck with the xray stuff. 
later

Wow hashish, im saving up all my trim and getting some bubble bags now!!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Wow hashish, im saving up all my trim and getting some bubble bags now!!


definately worth it...and thanks again


----------



## solarz (Oct 19, 2008)

Lyfr, hey...i'm interested on how you accomplished making the zipper door using the panda film.  I'm having a hard time finding an efficient way to close off my flower room using panda film and i would appreciate it if you could explain the way you made the zipper door, and maybe include some pics??  Thanks in advance.

solarz


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

solarz said:
			
		

> Lyfr, hey...i'm interested on how you accomplished making the zipper door using the panda film. I'm having a hard time finding an efficient way to close off my flower room using panda film and i would appreciate it if you could explain the way you made the zipper door, and maybe include some pics?? Thanks in advance.
> 
> solarz


hello solars, i'll get some pics when lights go on but basically i got one of those stick on tarp zippers from home depot, you just stick it on, unzip it and cut the panda ..when i hung the panda i left an extra 6in at bottom that lays on floor with a length of 2x4 setting on top.  the problem with the zipper is it's not light proof so i made a _panda flap_ that goes over zipper once it's closed making both sides lightproof.  hope that made some kind of sense , i gotta go smoke a bowl now:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2008)

nice job lyfr....up in post #52    those two new coco buckets..whats wrapped around them? and why?  nice way to keep panda film closed lyfr..I use that reflective bubble insolation wrap and use velcro works sweet 4me..on the inside i used spray addhesive to put up milar..on the outside i spray addhesive black poly for no light leaks..Keep up the great work..and take care and be safe


----------



## solarz (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks lyfr...it makes sense.  i'm going to pick one up tonight and give it a try.  I figure i'll cut a piece of panda film the length of the zipper and a little wider than the zipper to block the light.  I'll just use velcro to close/open the zipper flap wen needed.  thanks again.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> nice job lyfr....up in post #52 those two new coco buckets..whats wrapped around them? and why? nice way to keep panda film closed lyfr..I use that reflective bubble insolation wrap and use velcro works sweet 4me..on the inside i used spray addhesive to put up milar..on the outside i spray addhesive black poly for no light leaks..Keep up the great work..and take care and be safe


whats wrapped around them is leftover panda pieces...the buckets let light through so i put the panda to keep it off roots( OCD workin full force that day ).  i love the spray ad. idea, i plan to try that next replacement.  thanks for stoppin and be safe.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 20, 2008)

whats up lyfr? nice ladies you have there. how far into flower are you? maybe going into wk 3?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 22, 2008)

howdy Doc...here ya goView attachment 84427


View attachment 84428


View attachment 84429


View attachment 84430
OK, first pic-45 days..2=25days..3=14days..4=most of the 45day plant.
I'm guessing yr talkin about the middle one cause i havent showed pics of the oldest lately.  the big one is a grapeape mom i decided to flower and then poisoned her with malathion 10 days before i flowered her(never use that!).  she lost almost all her fan leaves by 1 week in flower but she's comin alon allright thanks for stoppin


----------



## lyfr (Oct 22, 2008)

Well i had a couple clones show roots(grape-ape) so i put 'em in 50/40/10..perlite/coco/vermi-castings to prepare them for MCB's.  The 3 in rockwool are strawberry cough X deep chunk and at 7 days.  can't wait to flower some of that:hubba: View attachment 84431


View attachment 84432


View attachment 84433


View attachment 84434


----------



## lyfr (Oct 23, 2008)

Some of you know I had set up a 6plant DWC/400/closet/grape-ape clones for a friend.  I'll let you judge whether or not he/I are a good student/teacher...first harvest nug...View attachment 84513


View attachment 84514


View attachment 84515
:hubba: think he's happy I am...he gave me some


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Boy, did he do GREAT! Your doin good too lyfr look at that DANK you have created once again! You should be proud!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

yes you should be proud...sometimes  a Great student is the best teacher. and you are proof my friend.  Just remember  this is where we do our bragging..and man you have Center stage right now..Its great to be able to share that excitement with someone huh?..Thanks for shareing  and letting me fallow along...take care and be safe..and most of all KEEP M GREEN

EDIT:  My friend and old suplier..lol..we swap weed all the time..i give him some and vise versa...now that your friend is up and running..he can grow some diffrent strains then you and you can swap...makes for a veriaty of smoke..I have a few now..and am looking to increase..


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*That would be sick sharing my Qleaner or Vortex with you and lyfr and getting some grape ape and your Green Giant Bagseed.

Dude, I'd make a sweet Vortex X Grape Ape cross. Oh so yummy!*


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 23, 2008)

nice mentoring lyfr! like b/4 mentioned will b nice 2 swap strains. ive a quick "?" can u get nice earthy soil taste in dwc if use maybe organics? this is the only reason ive not done. then it was a gift from above that mass threw his coco thread out there. i believe i probably stay w/ da buckets cause has mad growth like dwc, imo, but like to try new things. next grow going bucket scrog, pretty sure ill pull a #!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great lyfr! That Ape looks great!
I too can't wait for you to flower the deep chunk!
Great set-up and you Veggin' looks super too man!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the nice words ya'all! hey Doc, as far as the DWC/organic the only DWC experience i have is takin care of the one i set up for buddy.  He used the full foxfarm line with vegan compst tea, kool bloom, mag/cal additive, and h2o2.  the bud he got is pic'ed below and it was very skunky/grapey...he let it go till mostly amber.  has a real good flavor but not that earthy taste.  i only did ebb &flo till recently but i have the same grape ape mother flowering now, in FFOF soil, with FF nutes + bat guano,florolicious plus, and kool bloom so i'll you know how the taste compares...harvest about 10 days 
  NCH, I am most excited about the deep chunk, be nice to grow something besides purple for a change...life's rough 'round these parts


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 24, 2008)

*What's that you say? Grow something purple? What about some genetics that have REAL Purple Haze and a non clone-only purple Urkle?

Buy Qleaner! Check out this pic! http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/Qleaner.htm*


----------



## lyfr (Oct 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *What's that you say? Grow something purple? What about some genetics that have REAL Purple Haze and a non clone-only purple Urkle?*
> 
> *Buy Qleaner! Check out this pic! http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/Qleaner.htm*http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/Qleaner.htm


I'm too lazy to mess with seeds...specially with all the clones available to me.  And real or not, The grandaddy And the ape i grew was better than anything i've had.  The one seed I thought about growin was Matanuska Tundra


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 24, 2008)

*I heard good things about Matanuska strains. I say, if you have the availability to it, jump on it! Matanuska genetics are highly sought after in my neck of the woods.*


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah everywhere except alaska. illadelp's rule


----------



## lyfr (Oct 28, 2008)

View attachment 85371


View attachment 85372


View attachment 85373


View attachment 85374

FFOF, FF nutes, florolicious+, kool bloom, bat guano tea


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 28, 2008)

scrum-diddily-licious nieghbor! i want some for me too lyfr! passit this way!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 28, 2008)

dewd i just stepped out to take a quick leak  & its already on other side of circle?????:hitchair: lol....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 28, 2008)

pardon my behavior just finish a session 4 1st time in 2 months top off w/ 6 heinies & then toppped w/ 6 killians. :lama: im goin 2 sneek attack ol lady in 2 point 2 seconds im out. green mojo 2 the whole community!!!!

peace out beotches!!!:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## lyfr (Oct 28, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> pardon my behavior just finish a session 4 1st time in 2 months top off w/ 6 heinies & then toppped w/ 6 killians. :lama: im goin 2 sneek attack ol lady in 2 point 2 seconds im out. green mojo 2 the whole community!!!!
> 
> peace out beotches!!!:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


If yr behavior is questionable you came to the right thread...talk to ya in a few...with your black eye


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 28, 2008)

ill probably have 2 after the donkey punch i try 2 give her.....rofl


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW those look ready alright bro! How are the trichs? Sorry if u already been asked, just in a rush this morn and not got time to read :S


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW those look ready alright bro! How are the trichs? Sorry if u already been asked, just in a rush this morn and not got time to read :S


honestly...haven't even checked em'  It's nice to actually have a strain around for awhile and get used to it,  i think i'm gonna chop her today...after I check trichs of course


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

yup, chop-chop:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

hehe cool! did you check em? I LOVE harvest day...but the day after is really tough cos all I wanna do is SMOKE em!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

sure did check'm,  have to say about 20-30% amber, harvested at 52 days.  here's a quick pic...i'm hopin to pull 3oz but i'm always hopin 
View attachment 85478

they'll be hangin around for 7 days in the dark, then i'll jar it up


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

sounds perfect


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

looking good my friend.hows the smoke?i know you done checked that,lol


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> looking good my friend.hows the smoke?i know you done checked that,lol


well, i smoked some i grew in ebb&flo, I smoked some a friend did in DWC, and it was close to the same fruity/skunky flavor.  he let his go till almost all amber and his girlfriend won't smoke it again...she said she felt like she was tryin to keep from freakin out the whole time and couldn't feel her feet, she now sticks to some outdoor I gave her.  I am hoping to be pleasantly surprised that the soil ape will even be tastier.  seems like it smelled a lot stronger.  I'll let you know in 7 days...till then i guess it will just be hash, well and that outdoorbagseed stuff


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2008)

I want some....


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I want some....


you'll have to wait 7 days(minimum)...but try this for now:48:


----------



## lyfr (Nov 3, 2008)

This is the FFOF  I started at same time as coco-buck.  The coco-buck hairs are still _all_ white.  I think a few more days on this one till...TIMMMMM-BERRRRRRRR:hubba: 
View attachment 86329


View attachment 86330


View attachment 86331


View attachment 86336


View attachment 86337

*How long do ya'all think I should wait...just from the pics?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*She's a beauty that's for sure.   I can smell her from here. :hubba:  All we need now is a addy and we'll be over to help harvest her.   Great job that's for sure. :aok: *


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> This is the FFOF I started at same time as coco-buck. The coco-buck hairs are still _all_ white. I think a few more days on this one till...TIMMMMM-BERRRRRRRR:hubba:
> *How long do ya'all think I should wait...just from the pics?*


from what i could find in previous posts, this plant is what 6 wks? why so soon & what strain is it? how do you like your trichs?


----------



## lyfr (Nov 3, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> from what i could find in previous posts, this plant is what 6 wks? why so soon & what strain is it? how do you like your trichs?


 you know more about it than me,LOL, I had to check my calender.  39 days old but trich's are gettin cloudy already...coco bucket shows no signs of slowin.  I actually moved the 2 non MCB's outside to make more room.  I was trhinkin i could fit 6 MCB's but they get way big way fast so now i'm thinkin 4..(i'm also thinkin if i build it, twin 600's will come ).  i'll put up pics of compare-grow


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah your comparison made an impression, i guess. yeah ive 3'x4' space w/ 6 buckets & its not to cool cause the girls are cat fighting &  choking eachother out, so not as productive as i think should be. still going to get hellacious buds though. 4.5 wks & like you said all pistols still pure white cant wait for the 7 wk bud explosion!:hubba:


----------



## lyfr (Nov 3, 2008)

View attachment 86380


View attachment 86381

MCB closeup didn't go... files to big, Mass'es buckets strike again


----------



## lyfr (Nov 3, 2008)

View attachment 86392

there we go...see how much more mature the FFOF is in last post.  I'm stuck on this...I understand the size diff but no clue why FFOF is maturing faster than MCB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2008)

*Looking good mang. :aok:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

i guess they all different. I've had a lowryder 2 that was ready at 7 weeks old whereas some took 10 weeks. They do look fab though! Keep up the good work


----------



## lyfr (Nov 6, 2008)

View attachment 86761


View attachment 86762

Hmmmm


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

on what? if their ready or just general? lol they look good but not ready


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 6, 2008)

my leaves did that but didnt fade out. only had some lower fans not whole plant. eventually grew out of it, but in your case id be a lil worried...imo. get a hold of mass if he dont stop by, hes an encyclopedia.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 6, 2008)

second pic...turned my stomach when I saw it, happened in 24hours.  Stinkin drain hole got plugged and flooded roots i think.  I took off most of the fan leaves on top because i could've rolled em up and smoked em they were so dry.  i poked a thing in the drain hole and about a quart of water came out so I figure the bottom roots are all drowned...live and learn


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 6, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> View attachment 86761
> 
> "Any thoughts?"
> View attachment 86762
> ...


 
*ya, man... I think it looks good! *:aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 6, 2008)

nice to know. so you think it was over water? could of been cause when i put transplant into coco it was 3/4g pot of soil. then gave water til over flow, ie: soaking soil. thanks for helping me put 2n2 together. shell be alright. keep in touch.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 7, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> nice to know. so you think it was over water? could of been cause when i put transplant into coco it was 3/4g pot of soil. then gave water til over flow, ie: soaking soil. thanks for helping me put 2n2 together. shell be alright. keep in touch.


upon sight it was:holysheep: ...immediately i figured it had to be roots cause of how fast it happened.  Then i had afterthoughts of mold/fungas so i moved it outside.  Now that i know what happened I'm kinda afraid to move it back in just in case it picked up a few bugs i'd hate to contaminate flowerroom...Hmmmm, guess I'll just pack the bubbler:ignore:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> View attachment 86761
> 
> 
> View attachment 86762
> ...



Gonna need alot of rolling papers


----------



## lyfr (Nov 7, 2008)

View attachment 86935


View attachment 86936


View attachment 86937


View attachment 86939

Here comes the grape:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 7, 2008)

hubba hubba


----------



## lyfr (Nov 10, 2008)

cut top half of her off today.  gonna leave bottom for a few more days and see if it's worth doin half at a time


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

why u confused? is she ok? you can let the bottom half go longer if you wish but remember those buds might actually be older so keep checking those trichs


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 10, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> View attachment 86761
> 
> 
> View attachment 86762
> ...


hey hows the 2 girls that were wilting? sounds like godspeed is having same prob. hope they pull out of it, which imo they should.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 10, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey hows the 2 girls that were wilting? sounds like godspeed is having same prob. hope they pull out of it, which imo they should.


it was just one, but i think she's had it.  she shows some gtreen now but i moved her back outside case that half dead plant attracts some mold or fungas.  I had an extra 32 oz of water in the bucket for over 24 hours...buds are still soft but leaves are crispy  I'll go get a pic, Mass said it may take up a week for signs.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 10, 2008)

View attachment 87486


View attachment 87487

The bottom half of roots were underwater.  I'm not real upset about it, the coco-bucket I did first is due to harvest in a few days and she is absolutely gorgeous.  Haven't put a pic up in a couple weeks cause i can't get her out anymore!  And the 2 I put in a couple weeks after the sick one are starting to explode.  I just took 35 clones 5 days ago that are doin great...17 deepchunkXstraw cough...14 AK-47 ...and 4 purple kush so i'll learn from the sickie and be done with her


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww..what a bummer. It always hurts, to lose one of the ladies.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 11, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Aww..what a bummer. It always hurts, to lose one of the ladies.


She ain't gone_ yet!_  Anyhow, figured I should put up a pic of the good one 
View attachment 87618


View attachment 87619


View attachment 87620


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> cut top half of her off today. gonna leave bottom for a few more days and see if it's worth doin half at a time


 
Hey lyfr..I like to take top half at 50/50  and let the lower half go  a week or more the budds below will put on more weight and smoke will be a bit heavier too..I like doing it this way..looks like you fixed your problem..they looking much better today I hope..Have a great day and Ill check back later..KEEP M GREEN 


oh and I would like to see some pics of the coco bucket plant next to a non one to see the diff..Have you got any?

Thanks


----------



## lyfr (Nov 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey lyfr..I like to take top half at 50/50 and let the lower half go a week or more the budds below will put on more weight and smoke will be a bit heavier too..I like doing it this way..looks like you fixed your problem..they looking much better today I hope..Have a great day and Ill check back later..KEEP M GREEN
> 
> 
> oh and I would like to see some pics of the coco bucket plant next to a non one to see the diff..Have you got any?
> ...


View attachment 87659


View attachment 87660

Howdy 4u2sm0ke,  i was hopin someone would share their experience with the 2 part harvest.  the pic is the second half of the ffof i started at same time as cocobucket...which are the pics in previous post.  Trashed the one i drowned, didn't have time to play with her and i need the room.  i took about 4in of tops off the one above, I know its hard to get a visual to compare.  there is a pic of them side by side at about maybe 32 days in flower at post 97.  I know there's a lot to go through I still got to find time to check out your first several pages


----------



## lyfr (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe this will work


----------



## lyfr (Nov 11, 2008)

View attachment 87716

It's always fun to see what friends can do with a couple clones:hubba: This was from my grape ape mom, DWC, Whole fox farm line with the pretty little crystals and all ...plus vegan compost tea, cal/mag boost, H202, and I believe sugar daddy.  dude done great...he let it go so long his girl wont even smoke it cause it knocks her out...may have gotton some votes for bud-of-month but if I won't vote for myself so I certainly can't put up someone elses goodies now could I


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 11, 2008)

:huh: makes me sooooo jealous. nice lookin bud. makes me drool. thur 7wk mark then soon to flush & axe cant wait. buds for christmas. so are you gettin rid of ur drowning lady? if not maybe give a good trim & reveg.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 12, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> :huh: makes me sooooo jealous. nice lookin bud. makes me drool. thur 7wk mark then soon to flush & axe cant wait. buds for christmas. so are you gettin rid of ur drowning lady? if not maybe give a good trim & reveg.


she's gone..chopped her and stuck her in a box whole


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2008)

gonna make 1st batch of coco hash?:laugh:


----------



## lyfr (Nov 13, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> gonna make 1st batch of coco hash?:laugh:


somethin,  hash, brownies,  or maybe i'll just grind it up and use it to deodorize my shoes


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 13, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> somethin, hash, brownies, or maybe i'll just grind it up and use it to deodorize my shoes


 
:rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

i'll have her! hell i'd smoke anything right now!

That grape ape does look absolutely delicious tho


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2008)

If I got it right...1)whole plant  2)phase 1-tops  3&4) close-ups of two  5)phase 2..given em' another week 6) next 2 MPbuckets-18 days
sorry about yellow pics
View attachment 89644


View attachment 89645


View attachment 89646


View attachment 89647


View attachment 89648

#5 didn't go


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2008)

try,try,again 
View attachment 89649

:yay: :clap:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest lyfr. :aok: Gotta love those frosty buds. :hubba: *


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

nice pull! whenn u doin 2nd stage harvest?


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> nice pull! whenn u doin 2nd stage harvest?


I'm guessing about a week.  It made a huge diff in the FFOF i just harvested...and thank you.  I'l give the final weight of each stage.  I didn't even bother weighin the soil side by side, I think it was about 1 oz .  looks like the bucket will bring a bit more:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

the harvest sure looks sweet, lyfr

Those nugs look excellent:aok:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

sweet looking harvest


----------

